# Sticky  [Root] Kindlefire 7HD & probably the other 2ndgen kindlefire



## jcase

Please *DO NOT* donate to me for this matter, this was not my find, we just tried an existing exploit on the device.

http://www.androidpo...s-how-to-do-it/

Amazon failed to fix the bug sparkym3 (http://forum.xda-dev...r.php?u=4411543) found in ICS, whoops.

Download http://downloads.nos...-arm-signed.zip
unzip the zip, get su from /system/bin/ and Superuser.apk from /system/app/ and put them in your current directory

adb shell
rm -r /data/local/tmp
ln -s /data/ /data/local/tmp
exit

adb reboot

adb shell
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop
exit

adb reboot

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /system
adb push su /system/xbin/su
adb shell
chown 0.0 /system/xbin/su
chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
rm /data/local.prop
exit

adb reboot

adb install Superuser.apk


----------



## ReverendKJR

I feel so special. This was a lot of fun to discover.


----------



## swifty

I just received my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 yesterday and am running into issues rooting this device. It appears that permissions to the /data directory are blocked and not being a Linux expert I'm not sure if there is a way around this. I've tried a couple of different root procedures and run into similar issues.

Here is some output:

List of devices attached
B0CA0604244603PD device

[email protected]:/ $ rm -r /data/local/tmp
rm -r /data/local/tmp
rm failed for /data/local/tmp, Permission denied

Any help would be greatly appreciated. If I can't root this device I will likely return it fairly soon.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## swifty

Here is another procedure that was just posted today. But unfortunately i'm still having permissions issues.

http://androidjinn.com/how-to-root-kindle-fire-hd-8-9complete-guide.html


----------



## DELUXDroid

swifty said:


> I just received my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 yesterday and am running into issues rooting this device. It appears that permissions to the /data directory are blocked and not being a Linux expert I'm not sure if there is a way around this. I've tried a couple of different root procedures and run into similar issues.
> 
> Here is some output:
> 
> List of devices attached
> B0CA0604244603PD device
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ rm -r /data/local/tmp
> rm -r /data/local/tmp
> rm failed for /data/local/tmp, Permission denied
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. If I can't root this device I will likely return it fairly soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


Same problem here, permission denied.









I'd love to get this thing rooted, the screen is sweet.


----------



## johnnysnavely

Please, Swifty or anyone, can you tell me how you fixed the permissions problem. I get this from the very first adb shell command:

"rm failed for /data/local/tmp, Permission denied"

I have found a few threads saying people have fixed this problem, but they dont give any concrete instructions on how they did it. thanks!


----------



## vortac0489

Hello,

I have a Fire HD 7" version 7.2.2 build 2218220.

When I follow the instructions I run into the following permissions error after successfully completing the previous lines:

[email protected]/: $ echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > /data/local.prop
/system/bin/sh: cannot create local.prop: Permission denied

I tried changing to the /data/ directory and running it locally there... no local.prop file there, no permissions... see output below:
[email protected]:/data $ echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > local.prop
echo 'ro.kernel.qemu=1' > local.prop
/system/bin/sh: cannot create local.prop: Permission denied

1|[email protected]:/data $ type local.prop
type local.prop
local.prop not found

When I tried to check the directory here's the result:
[email protected]:/data $ ls
ls
opendir failed, Permission denied
255|[email protected]:/data $

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## usn.mustanger

I'm running into the exact same "Permission Denied" error at the 'echo...' command. I'd really like to get this thing rooted. Anyone?


----------



## ballarddm

Hello peeps! I'm trying to help a friend out with her new Kindle Fire 2 (10.2.3). I found some interesting news over at XDA (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2033297) I think it looks promising. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I will tonight and let everyone know if it works.

The method is called "Root MANY ANDROID" and looks like it was developed for the Xperia S. Download the tool here.

Update: Ok... this was not easy in my case, but I got it. Make sure that you are able to connect to the kindle in adb and the be prepared to run the tool a few times. Mine failed the first few times, but selecting normal mode and running the exploit 5-6 times finally got me root. The bad news, I haven't been able to get widgets working at all... It might be a lost cause until we get a custom rom for this device.


----------



## colt223

This is what I used, worked great:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]There is fairly easy root access already, I got my son a Fire HD for Christmas, and rooted it before I gave it to him. ES File Explorer works great for sideloading apps.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Root thread here, I did both steps and it worked perfectly.[/background]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2035334

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rev Kyle has CM10 running on his. But without a custom recovery option I do not recommend trying it yet, but its close.
CM10 'work in progress' thread here:[/background]
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2029826


----------

